# Store Clerk Faces Murder, Weapons Charges For Shooting a Fleeing Chainsaw Thief



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/s...harges-for-shooting-a-fleeing-chainsaw-thief/


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I believe in responsible gun ownership. This guy was anything but responsible. 
He was wrong on both counts, using an illegal gun in an illegal shooting.
I have no sympathy for him at all.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Do you suppose that Charlie Kalb (the shooter) would have shot the thief if his name was Mike or Bill instead of Lamorris? I highly doubt it.
I suspect Charlie Kalb saw an excuse to be mean to someone who didn't look like himself.

GW


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Hmm. I didn't pick up on that name thing.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Goldwing said:


> Do you suppose that Charlie Kalb (the shooter) would have shot the thief if his name was Mike or Bill instead of Lamorris? I highly doubt it.
> I suspect Charlie Kalb was saw an excuse to be mean to someone who didn't look like himself.
> 
> GW


Sounds like speculation to me? He probably would have shot anyone unless you know something we don't. What he did was wrong but if LaMorris wouldn't of stolen the chainsaw he probably wouldn't of got shot in the first place.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Speculation? Of course! That is why I used words like suppose and suspect.
Something is pretty strange about the whole story. 
Is the sawed off shotgun the property of Kalb? If so was the business owner aware of it? Did it belong to the owner?
I also wonder if they have had trouble with crime that finally boiled over into this incident.

GW


----------

